# Sony Vaio T13 + Ubuntu



## >M.Pain (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin Linux Fans

Es geht um ein Ultrabook was ich über einen Freund günstig bestellen konnte.

Hier das Ultrabook:

Sony Vaio T13

Details: 1366 x 768 Pixel (13,3 Zoll), 4 GB RAM, HDD 320 GB u. 32 GB, Intel Core i5-3317 (1,7 GHz), Intel HD 4000, 1 x USB 3.0, 1 x USB 2.0, HDMI, Mini-VGA, Gbit-LAN, Blue*tooth, 1,6 kg, 2 Jahre Bring In

Preis wegen Freund 577€ anstatt 900

Und nun zu meinen Fragen, auf dem Ultrabook ist Win 7 64 bit drauf würde aber gerne auch Ubuntu 12.04 LTS draufklatschen.

Wird Ivy Bridge unter Ubuntu richtig funktionieren?

Wird die Hybrid Festplatte unter Ubuntu richtig funktionieren, sprich erkannt werden? 

Das Ultrabook hat 4 GB Ram, hab hier noch einen 2 GB Riegel rumliegen, soweit mir bekannt ist funktioniert Dualchannel in dieser Combo nicht oder täusch ich mich?

Alternativ Ubuntu in einer Virtuelen Maschine laufen lassen, was ist der Unterschied zur nativen Installation abgesehen von der Performance?

So das wars für den Anfang ich hoffe ich hab meine Fragen richtig formuliert, wenn etwas nicht klar einfach Fragen.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## blackout24 (28. Oktober 2012)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Wird Ivy Bridge unter Ubuntu richtig funktionieren?
> 
> Wird die Hybrid Festplatte unter Ubuntu richtig funktionieren, sprich erkannt werden?
> 
> ...


 
1. Ja
2. Ja
3. Keine Ahnung. Kein Mensch braucht über 4 GB RAM in einem Linux UltraBook.
4. Nur die Performance ist schlecht. Da der Unity Desktop 3D beschleunigt ist etwas unpraktisch.


----------



## >M.Pain (28. Oktober 2012)

Dank dir für die Antworten. Eine Frage hätt ich noch. Bei diesem Ultrabook ist eine 32 Gb SSD verbaut die Win 7 eigentlich nur nutzt um Daten auszulagern wegen Progs schneller starten und solcher Sachen, Win 7 ist auf der Festplatte. Wenn ich jetzt Ubuntu installiere wird diese SSD auch genutzt wie unter Win 7?

Da Win 7 schon drauf ist möchte ich eine neuinstallation vermeiden nur um auf der SSD Partitionen zu erstellen damit sie auch von Ubuntu genutzt werden kann.

Hab mal bei Ubuntuusers gelesen das diese Kombination Ssd + Festplatte = Hybrid Festplatte im Bios als Raid konfiguriert ist und von Ubuntu nicht erkannt wird und eine Installation somit unmöglich ist.
Man müsse im Bios zuerst von Raid auf AHCI umstellen das Ubuntu die Festplatten erkennt, dadurch habe ich aber keine Hybrid Platte mehr sonder eine SSD und eine Festplatte.


----------



## blackout24 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich dachte das Hybride wird vom Controller der Festplatte selbst übernommen. Aber SSD+Festplatte zu haben ist eigentlich eine gute Lösung. 32 GB reichen für Linux locker (ich brauche 6 für meine gesamtes / Verzeichniss also home mit in Begriffen). Dann könntest du dein Download Ordner z.B. einfach auf die Festplatte auslagern. Oder einfach /home auf die Festplatte und / auf die SSD. Dürfte sogar schneller sein als die Caching Geschichte die sowieso nicht ganz effizient ist.


----------



## >M.Pain (28. Oktober 2012)

In dem Fall würde Ubuntu auf Ssd und win 7 auf Festplatte funktionieren? Also Raid im Bios auflösen auf Ahci umstellen Win 7 auf Hdd installieren und danach Ubuntu auf Ssd? Gibts da keine Probs mit dem Grub da die Betriebssysteme auf unterschiedlichen Platten installiert sind?


----------



## blackout24 (28. Oktober 2012)

Achso da ist ja noch Windows. Wie das die Cache Festplatte händelt weiß ich nicht. Grub ist es pups egal was wo ist, dem gibst du ja sowieso an welches die Rootplatte und/bzw. Partition ist.

Man könnte natürlich auchdie 320 GB aufteilen in etx4 und NTFS auf das eine kommt Windows das andere kannst du benutzen um z.b /home drauf ein zu hängen und dann / mit /boot auf die SSD. In Windows müsste man dann bloss gucken, dass man die Treiber für das Caching nicht nutzt.


----------

